# What is your ravelry username?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We havent had a thread like this in a while.

My username there is Odinsneedles.

More friends, more happiness.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

SassyNelly


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, I'm in a rut when it comes to names on the internet. I just stick to tryskal.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm Pakalana, no reason to change a good thing.  
Pakalana Kealoha = Sweet Flower of Love (my name)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind just like here, helps keep confusion to a min.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

shadysidefarm

I like confusion. (just kidding)


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Whats Ravelry?

Pam


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pam, Ravelry, Ravelry.com is a place that is unique. It is a forum, it is a yarn shop, it is a book shelf and it's sort of like Facebook too. It is also a huge time sucker and it is wonderful.

If you go and sign up you will be put on a waiting list that now is maybe only a day or two. There are people from all over the world on there, most of the famous and not so famous pattern writers are on there, most of the famous and not so famous book writers are on there. It pertains to knitting, crocheting, spinning, weaving and anything else in between you could possibly think of. I defy anyone to say they can't find a group to fit into there (you an start your own if you want to).

So that in a nut shell is what Ravelry is.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I stayed as AngieM2 when I signed in, this way I'll know who I am.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Same as here, Ninn. I'm also Ninn on crochetville. It's just easier that way........lol.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm bluebelll.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am LezlieinCA. 

Been that so long if I change to LezlieinIA I'll get confused!


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Susan-
I have two new gaot babies. They are from a Pygmy/Nigie doe and a Pygora buck. They don't look as curly as I would have liked but the doeling is brown..yeah! Just what I was hoping.
This does kid from last year had such amazingly soft fiber. To bad its in a bag waiting to be dehaired. 
Pam


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I just joined - I'm Indysheep. 

I haven't really spent much time on the site yet. It was so overwhelming and I was afraid my whole night would be spent at the computer so I just clicked on a few things and went to bed with my head spinning with the wonder of it all!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just joined too. I am Dreamy86, Dreamy was already taken.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm mamajohnson I pretty well stick to that about everywhere. That way I can remember how to login. (If I remember the password!)


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

ravelry name: francorios

Also check out the new Weavolution site
Focus on weaving
http://weavolution.com/
where I am known as: francorios

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, you all are so bad! Now you have me on a website that will only feed this addiction!:bouncy:

You may find my on ravelry as cwgrl23. Big surprise there I know but I have been her for so long that I don't know who else to be. LOL

Carrie in SD


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I'm dawnSC!


----------



## Pearl (Jul 10, 2009)

On Ravelry I'm BlackPearl. So many addictions So little time.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought I had posted in this thread, I see that I did not. I am bluebelll.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I finally joined. Carol Ventura tapestry.com author has a group there plus I keep seeing Ravelry pop up everywhere I read. Figured it must be a 'sign'. lol

Username: crochetbydiana

PS Can ya'll tell I've been doing much better lately?? smile


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Knitty Naughty (shhhhh!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

CF, actually that name is not TAKEN!

Quick, go join ravelry right now. Hurry before someone steals that username!

(there are some pretty wild usernames over there too)..Ones that would not fly here.


----------



## gracekelli (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm new here and there but am gracekelli on both. Haven't really introduced myself yet, but I'm a sock knitter. I've read the site for a few years, but decided to join up when I saw all the sock threads here.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

vigilant20...but just a lowly crocheter


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gracekelli welcome to The Fold! Everyone is welcome here sock knitter or not.

I'm adding both you and Vigilant20 to my friend's list.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Vigilant20 I love your blog. It's bookmarked on my tool bar so I'll be reading and catching-up.


----------



## gracekelli (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the Welcome! I'm in MN too!

I'm a ways away from my homestead, but I garden and can as well sew and knit for my primary hobbies. I'm an adult college student, mom and work a day job I love. My goal is to someday raise the food that feeds the sheep to spin the wool to knit the hat. One of my list of 50 things to do before I die, you could say.

I've been knitting for maybe 10 years, but do mostly simple stuff: socks, hats, mittens scarves. I have two sweaters on the needles, but I'm an impatient sort so I tend to gravitate to socks.

I'm learning to crochet, but simple dishclothes are about it for me. . .I just don't "feel" right with it even though I admire it greatly.

Thanks for the welcome, I'll be off to Ravelry tonight 
Kelli


----------

